# TV telling me what to read...



## dwndrgn (Oct 18, 2004)

Actually, this isn't a bad thing.  The New Line movie studios have just bought the rights to a first novel called "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell" and the story interests me so now I've got to go and find more info on the book and where I can find it.

Here's the link for info on the movie deal:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-film.html?2004-10/15/11.00.film

and here's info on the book if you're interested:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1582344167/qid=1098091977/sr=2-1/ref=pd_ka_b_2_1/002-4358088-4640840


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 18, 2004)

I was interested in this book until it arrived in the stores. It's so big. So very big. How big is it? Well, it makes War & Peace look like a pamphlet. Sorry, Gaiman blurb or not, I am simply not taking such a big chance on an author I've never heard of before.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 18, 2004)

Gaiman blurb?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, Gaiman said that the book is '"unquestionably the finest English novel of the fantastic written in the last 70 years." and the quotehas been used all over. However, it must be noted that he meant English in the sense of the people rather than language. This review by John Clute explains, and also makes me feel a little more interested again: http://www.scifi.com/sfw/issue385/excess.html


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info!  I hadn't heard all of this before so that was a very interesting article.  The hype on this novel must have missed us in the States or I've just been out of the loop for too long.  So now I've got to see if my library has or will have a copy and if not I'll have to badger them to get one.  

cheers!


----------

